# Please vote...



## lacey (Oct 17, 2005)

Hey guys could you please go to this site and vote for Toby's picture. The contest runs till the end of June and I will need you all to vote for him a couple of times a day. Thanks!









http://www.animalattraction.com/PhotoConte...sp?PhotoID=4857


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I gave Toby a big 10.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

I gave him a **10**


----------



## lacey (Oct 17, 2005)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Just gave a 10!.. how many time a day can we vote?


----------



## lacey (Oct 17, 2005)

t night.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Toby got a 10!


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

I gave him 2 10's but then got the message that I had already voted so will try again later.


----------



## lacey (Oct 17, 2005)

Thanks so much guys! I would really love for him to win!


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Big 10 here..Good Luck Toby!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

*Had to give Toby a 10! I love the photo. Hmm would anyone Vote for Mr Wookie?

enJOY!
Melanie*


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I gave him a "10" he is the coolest.


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Voted twice tonight!!














Good Luck Toby


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Just gave Toby another 10.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

*I gave cute lil Toby a 10!!!



































*


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

With that face, how could I not give him a 10....I love the photo. I too could only vote 2 times...but I will go back again


----------



## LMJ (Feb 16, 2006)

He got a 10 from me too.


----------



## lacey (Oct 17, 2005)

Thanks so much guys!


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2006)

I gave Toby 2 10"s, he's adorable! I'll keep voting. Good Luck!


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

2 x 10 this way so far







go toby


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ok just got two "10" votes in this Am...will try again later.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Just gave Toby a 10!


----------



## lacey (Oct 17, 2005)

Thanks so much guys! It means a lot to me. I know I can count on you all! You guys are great!!


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Gave him a big 10 - will keep voting - good luck!

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Gave Toby a 10















what a cutie.....he MUST WIN!!! Will keep voting.....best of luck!


----------



## lacey (Oct 17, 2005)

Thanks guys! Toby thanks you too!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

He's adorable! He should get more than a 10.


----------



## lacey (Oct 17, 2005)

Just reminding everyone to vote. He's at 599 votes now and a 5.3


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

I gave Toby a 10 and clicked on it twice, he is up to 603, way to go


----------



## lacey (Oct 17, 2005)

Just reminding everyone to vote today.


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

another 2 from here


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Just gave a 10..









Andrea~


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Just gave two more ..he's now at 674 votes
Will go back again later


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

Voted twice for two more 10's. What a face!!!!!!!!


----------



## lacey (Oct 17, 2005)

Thanks so much guys! You have no idea how much I appreciate it!


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

2 x again


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

He got a 10 from us too. That picture is soooooooo cute he can't help but win









Lynda, Chloe and Katie

PS,
Will keep voting, Good Luck


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

2 x again !!

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

We gave Toby a 10 twice. Will try again later. He is a doll.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Just voted again. 716 votes.. On his way..

Andrea~


----------



## lacey (Oct 17, 2005)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I've voted a few time, now it's telling me I've already voted for that picture









Don't worry my house is full of computers, I just go to another one.


----------



## lacey (Oct 17, 2005)

I never thought of that!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

We just voted 2X times. Go TOBY!!!!!


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

Voted twice again for two more 10's! Toby's got the highest rating so far with a 5.7 and 733 votes. Clearly, a winner!!


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

2 more


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Toby has two more


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

We just votes 2 more times. Go Toby Go!


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

Voted twice more!


----------



## ourdonbi (Feb 25, 2006)

just voted for toby and gave him a 10 because he is so adoreable & i love his name


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

2 more


----------



## lacey (Oct 17, 2005)

Thanks! I was browsing through the voting and I saw one that has a 6.0 rating! I hope Toby can get that high. So far he's at 5.8.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> I've voted a few time, now it's telling me I've already voted for that picture
> 
> 
> 
> ...



























Andrea~ I just voted again!!! 10 of course.


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

2 10's here!







Go Toby Go!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

We voted 2 more times..................Yeah Toby! You are a perfect 10


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

Two more 10's here! C'mon, Toby!!!


----------



## lacey (Oct 17, 2005)

Just reminding everyone to please vote.





















He's up to 5.8 now!


----------



## lacey (Oct 17, 2005)

Just reminding everyone to please vote!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Just voted....

Andrea~


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Just did 2 more.. he's at 841 now. 
Oddly when I voted the first time the 'Average said only 5.7 ??







but when I did second vote it went back to the 5.8
Will get some more in later.


----------



## lacey (Oct 17, 2005)

Yeah, I noticed that too! The other day he was at a 5.8 and then the rest of the day he was at a 5.7 now he's back to 5.8.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I voted this AM and as usual went to do it again tonight.. it wouldn't let me!!








I did see he has 880 votes but back to 5.7???


----------



## lacey (Oct 17, 2005)

Toby is down to 5.6 now! I'm just please asking everyone who reads this to vote, vote, vote!!


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

2 here


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Just did 2.... says 1,028 votes but still at 5.7!!!!


----------



## lacey (Oct 17, 2005)

Just reminding everyone to please continue to vote for Toby.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

OK


----------

